# Bolt-On Barrage Boasts Big Gains On '05 GTO



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*A Sixer For The Road -- Technical -- GM High Tech Performance*
*Bolt-On Barrage Boasts Big Gains On '05 GTO* 
By Scott Parker​
While the LS2 motor is still relatively new, there are still a handful of bolt-on parts easily installed by any backyard mechanic that can propel a 2005 GTO deep into the 12s. For starters, there is nothing the 364-cube motor likes more than a set of good old-fashioned long tube headers, and while you are at it--why not some tuning? Top that off with a cold air intake, plug wires, drag radials, and a short throw shifter, and you have yourself a manually operated missile. (click on the above link for the story)










GM High Tech Performance​


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Great article! Thanks:cheers


----------

